# Trivia 12/5



## luckytrim (Dec 5, 2019)

trivia 12/5
DID YOU KNOW...
A TI-83 calculator has six times more processing power than  the computer
that landed Apollo 11 on the moon.

1. There have been many presidents in the U.S., but can you  tell me the year
the first president started serving?
  a. - 1779
  b. - 1789
  c. - 1798
  d. - 1790
2. What is a Mojo ?
3. What animal is recognized as the national reptile of  India?
4. Who signed the Magna Carta ?
King.......
  a. - Charles
  b. - Henry
  c. - Edward
  d. - John
5. What is a "Yard of Ale" ?
6. What Jordanian city carved out of pink rock has been  featured in the 
films "Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade" and "Transformers:  Revenge of the 
Fallen"?
7. What is the capital of Manitoba?
8. What was the name of the young lady who made "Who's Sorry  Now" a big hit 
in 1958?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The Armistice that ended WWI went into effect on the 11th hour  of the 11th
day of the 11th month, 1918.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - b
2.  magic spell, hex or charm
3. the King cobra
4. - d
5.  A very tall glass
6. Petra
7.  Winnipeg
8. Connie Francis

TRUTH !!
The armistice was signed at 5:20 in the morning but did not go  into effect
until the 11th hour of the 11th day of the 11th month as it  took some hours
to make sure that all units on both sides were informed.  Fighting continued
up until 11:00 am with the last man killed at 10:59, five and  a half hours
after the armistice was signed.


----------

